# Dopo aver raggiunto l'altro lato della via/strada



## simplychiara

Dopo aver raggiunto l'altro lato della via/strada

Después de haber ido al otro lado de la calle ...

so che il verbo ir non è corretto,avete un alternativa? Sempre che la traduzione letterale vada bene per lo spagnolo!


----------



## flljob

Después de haber llegado/alcanzado el otro lado de la calle...


----------



## Tomby

Después de haber cruzado a la otra acera.


----------



## 0scar

Dice "después de haber _alcanzado_ el otro lado de la calle/del camino"


----------



## Tomby

Bueno, yo lo decía porque aquí solemos decir "acera" a cada lado de la calle: acera]---calzada---[acera


----------



## 0scar

¿Y si no hay acera/vereda,  los  caminos/rutas fuera de la ciudad tienen acera?
Sin contexto mejor es traducir literalmente.


----------



## Tomby

Disculpa, me refería a '_via_'.
Hubiera tenido que puntualizar que me refería sólo a calle o vía. _Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa._


----------



## fulano&sutano

Acera es "marciapiede" en italiano y no todas las calles tienen aceras.
Las avenidas tienen aceras y avenida se dice "viale" en italiano.
¿Por qué no decir "después de haber atravesado la calle"?


----------



## Neuromante

fulano&sutano said:


> Acera es "marciapiede" en italiano y no todas las calles tienen aceras.
> Las avenidas tienen aceras y avenida se dice "viale" en italiano.
> ¿Por qué no decir "después de haber atravesado la calle"?



Mejor "cruzar", atravesar puede entenderse como "a lo largo" "de punta a punta"


----------



## simplychiara

anche se non l'ho scritto nella domanda iniziale peró preferivo non dire un altra volta "calle" perchè nel testo l'ho gia scritto nella stessa frase un altro paio di volte e volevo evitare una nuova ripetizione. Camino va bene lo stesso per calle?


----------



## Neuromante

Haría falta el contexto en el que estaría "camino", así que es mejor abrir otro hilo.


----------



## Tomby

simplychiara said:


> anche se non l'ho scritto nella domanda iniziale peró preferivo non dire un altra volta "calle" perchè nel testo l'ho gia scritto nella stessa frase un altro paio di volte e volevo evitare una nuova ripetizione. Camino va bene lo stesso per calle?


Camino? Penso di no.
Calle, vía, avenida, calleja, callejón, travesía, paseo, alameda, bulevar, ecc.


----------



## honeyheart

simplychiara said:


> Dopo aver raggiunto l'altro lato della via/strada





simplychiara said:


> preferivo non dire un'altra volta "calle"


La mia proposta:

"Después de haber cruzado enfrente."


----------



## ursu-lab

Se hai appena usato "calle" allora puoi anche dire soltanto "después de *cruzar*" (in spagnolo, a differenza dell'italiano, non è necessario l'uso dell'infinito composto in questo caso:  basta l'infinito semplice), senza aggiungere nulla. Si sottintenderà che ti stai riferendo alla "calle" appena nominata, esattamente come col verbo "attraversare" in italiano. Se non aggiungi niente è ovvio che attraversi una strada, e non un fiume o l'oceano.  

"Camino" non credo proprio: o vuol dire "sentiero" o vuol dire "strada/via" nel senso figurato di "strada da percorrere/percorso di vita/ecc."

Se invece ti serve una traduzione letterale allora sarebbe:

después de alcanzar* el *otro lado de la calle -> *alcanzar *algo = *raggiungere *qualcosa (v. transitivo)

oppure

después de llegar *al *otro lado de la calle -> *llegar *a.... = *arrivare *a... (v. intransitivo)


----------

